# I love BnF recordings collection europa(France) the olde analogue charm of old LPs



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have numereous BnF some are so-so some are extra-ordinaire great in the end, they have old ancient Lore music i.e :adam de la halle, Josquin, gesualdo, anthologie de chanson française and ect..

I like old recordings ressues , what about you guys?


----------

